# [C++] Potenzieren bzw. Exponentiation



## HCI (1. Mai 2004)

Hallo, ich möchte gerne in meinem Programm eine Potenz schreiben, allerdings weiß ich nciht ob es in C++ eine vorgefertigte Prozedur gibt, die das vereinfacht.

Bsp: wie kann ich in C++ (2 hoch n) ausdrücken. 2^n klappt offenbar nicht oder doch?

Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.

Gruss HCI


----------



## Kachelator (1. Mai 2004)

Es gibt _sqrt()_  und _pow()_ in der math.h oder so.
_pow( n, 2 ) _  entspricht n^2.


----------



## HCI (1. Mai 2004)

pow funktioniert. Thx

Gruss HCI


----------



## HCI (1. Mai 2004)

gibt es eine möglichkeit, pow auf gleitkommazahlen anzuwenden?

z.B. : 3.0 hoch n 

gibt es da auch eine spezielle "formel" wie pow?

Gruss HCI


----------



## HCI (1. Mai 2004)

Kann das sein, dass #include <stdio.h> da abhelfen kann?
oder liege ich hier falsch?


----------



## Kachelator (1. Mai 2004)

_pow()_  verwendet immer Doubles. Du kannst auch zum Beispiel damit Wurzeln ziehen: _pow( 9, 0.5 );_  ergibt 3.


----------



## HCI (1. Mai 2004)

ahaaaaaa, thx, jetzt habe ich wieder was neues gelernt.
Gruss HCI


----------

